# Bianchi Pista: Drilling a rear brake mount



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Has anyone here successfully drilled out a hole for mounting a rear brake on a Pista frame?

If so, any tips?

I am thinking about picking up a chrome 05 Pista as a single speed commuter, running a freewheel and fixed.


----------



## gspot (Sep 21, 2003)

get a drill bit and drill. don't worry, the worst that can happen is you ruin your frame. no big deal.

I drilled holes into an old road frame and fork, on the seatstays and fork blades and then tapped holes for canti posts. I now run v brakes, instead of dual pivot calipers. I use this bike for cross, urbane assault and commuting.

seriously, its no biggie.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> If so, any tips?


Find the middle. (Duh.) Use a prick punch to score; do NOT just start drilling, or the bit will wander all over. Once you've tapped just a tiny hole with the punch, then begin drilling. It might be easier to drill a small hole first, and from there progress to a larger. Like g-spot said, you'll be fine.


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

*and*

I believe the bridge on the bike is round tube, but can't remember for sure. If so, I would find a brake caliper spacer with a concave face that matches the bridge. Use a couple of spring clamps to hold the spacer in the center of the bridge at the correct angle, and use it as a drill bushing (guide). I would first center punch using the spacer to guide the punch.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the good advice everybody.


----------

